# yo-yo loach diet?



## Limeylemon (May 6, 2011)

At spur of the moment last night I ended up adopting a lovely 4-5inch long yo-yo loach or pakistani loach. A friend had to take some that had been abandoned in a shopping trolley, her loach went mental and attacked them all so I had to take him, he is so quirky and I do enjoy him! Just wondering what he eats? is he like my corys with the flakes and brine shrimp pellets?
Thanks!


----------



## ajgrabenstein (Nov 27, 2011)

I just lost my yoyo last week to ich! They are pretty cool fish. I didn't realize it until getting home from the store, but it only had one eye! This didn't seem to hinder its behavior though. It reminded me of a puppy; it was always at the glass when it saw me coming. I fed it a shrimp pellet every once in a while, but it mostly ate what it found at the bottom of the tank, and would snatch a few flakes when I fed the other fish.


----------



## Thoth (Mar 16, 2011)

They seem to like every thing especially snails, which they will devour them before they hit the bottom of the tank. I feed them sinking pellets and tubifex worms.... they will eat live glass shrimp is small enough.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Limeylemon said:


> At spur of the moment last night I ended up adopting a lovely 4-5inch long yo-yo loach or pakistani loach. A friend had to take some that had been abandoned in a shopping trolley, her loach went mental and attacked them all so I had to take him, he is so quirky and I do enjoy him! Just wondering what he eats? is he like my corys with the flakes and brine shrimp pellets?
> Thanks!


Yes , their diet's are similar to that which cory's enjoy.
They are also very much like cory's in that they should be kept in group's, for they are social fish who do poorly as singleton's over the long haul.
Loaches also are very active, and need at least four foot long tank's with plenty of water movement in my view/expieriences with these fish.
They also appreciate decor such as smooth riverstones,driftwood,and caves which to explore rest near.
If you have room,, then I would get the loach some company in the form of other's of it's kind.


----------



## Limeylemon (May 6, 2011)

1077 said:


> Yes , their diet's are similar to that which cory's enjoy.
> They are also very much like cory's in that they should be kept in group's, for they are social fish who do poorly as singleton's over the long haul.
> Loaches also are very active, and need at least four foot long tank's with plenty of water movement in my view/expieriences with these fish.
> They also appreciate decor such as smooth riverstones,driftwood,and caves which to explore rest near.
> If you have room,, then I would get the loach some company in the form of other's of it's kind.


Yeah he did once have company, but Ted died, all we have left is Bill. (Bill and Ted? )
They are extremely rare to find in our area now, Bill is about 3 years old. And for about a year now I have been searching trying to find a group, I refuse to buy online, but I check every aquarium shop I pass to find some.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The initial behaviour of this loach in post #1 is indicative of the stress it was under being the lone loach. When these fish are denied a group, they lash out the only way they can--being aggressive. You will have to watch it with other fish, this can spread to non-loaches too. Stress causes often-irreperable harm to fish.


----------

